# Advise please



## TINPHX (Apr 16, 2012)

I have been doing the 180 now for only a few days as my wife moved out on Monday and is frequently finding reasons to contact me via text. I am limiting the responses and taking my time when getting to them. My question is that I just went over and picked up my kids from her, she wasnt wearing her wedding ring. Should I take mine off also? We just split up on Monday and told the kids it was nothing more than time to "work on things" even though she later that same day said that it was only to work on the divorce. She is way deep in an affair fog right now. I just dont want to do anything that will hurt the children.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Continue the 180. If you want to take your ring off, do it. If not, then don't. She probably took her's off because her OM asked her to take it off. It means she no longer considers herself married.

Have you filed the papers yet?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Take your ring to a gold exchange and hock it. Use the money to update your gym membership, buy some smooth threads or take the kids somewhere cool.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Please don't start a new thread each time you have a question. People subscribe to threads and when you start another one it doesn't show up in their control panel as a new post. Had no idea you were still here.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

So, how long are you going to wait? Whats your plan?


----------



## SprucHub (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, take it off, for your own good. 180 means acting like it is over and moving on, so that you can get on with your life. Also, do not lie to the children. Truth or nothing! You can tell them together that mommy has decided to move out or leave daddy, but lying to someone is not the way to protect them (that is what cheaters do). Why would you lie to them? You can only protect them as well as you can control your own actions. You cannot protect them from your [x]Wife.


----------



## SRN (Mar 20, 2012)

Take it off. If you leave it on, it shows her that you are clinging to the past. Also, it'll just stoke memories that you don't need to deal with right now.


----------

